
Machine Made of Lego Builds Anything You Want — Out of Lego - ph0rque
http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2010/10/legobot/?pid=653
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Also here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1806815>

and here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1804098>

~~~
ph0rque
Yup, I posted the last article in your list. The reason I posted this was
because I enjoyed reading the thoughts/remarks of the guy who made it, I
thought HN would, too.

